# FLUVAL LED Aqualife/plant life with pressurized co2?



## Eeyore (Apr 10, 2013)

I emailed the company about these lights 6 weeks or so ago... they replied that they did not have PAR values available. They told me to check again at the end of June because they were going to start testing. I still do not see the info available anywhere. From what I have gathered around the net, they are not all that bright and would be considered very low light on most tanks. I ended up buying a Fugeray and am happy with that.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, very low light? Thats dissapointing considering the price tag. Seems like pressurized co2 might be a little unnecessary. Anyone else own one of these?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

You are going to go through those 88g fluval co2 tanks very quickly and will add up in no time. If it's possible you should return it and go for a paintball co2 setup like the aquatek mini and 20oz paintball bottle.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

gus6464 said:


> You are going to go through those 88g fluval co2 tanks very quickly and will add up in no time. If it's possible you should return it and go for a paintball co2 setup like the aquatek mini and 20oz paintball bottle.


Even on a 20L? I know very little (closer to nothing) about pressurized co2 but if what Eeyore dug up is true about my fluval light being considered very low light then i think i'm more conscerned about whether or not i should even use a kit like this.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

i use a full sized pressurized CO2 system on our 20 gallon high tank, and i'd say it's a low light setup here too, especially with floaters blocking light too. it never hurts having more CO2, unless of course you're gassing your fish! in fact, between low light, low CO2 and low ferts, I'd much rather see lower light and higher CO2 and ferts and let the light be the limiter - no real downside to that other than a restriction to low light plants.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

jbig said:


> Even on a 20L? I know very little (closer to nothing) about pressurized co2 but if what Eeyore dug up is true about my fluval light being considered very low light then i think i'm more conscerned about whether or not i should even use a kit like this.


From other members here with the tiny co2 systems you can get as much as 1 month to as little as a couple of days.

But let's look at it this way. I don't know how much you paid for the fluval co2 system so basing it on the amazon price of $60.

Fluval CO2 system $60
3 pack of 88g bottles - $37

So let's say you go through one small bottle a month you will be spending at least $40 every 3 mos in CO2 with the fluval.

Aquatek mini - $90
20oz CO2 bottle - $18
refill - $5

A 20oz co2 bottle holds 6x as much as one 88g bottle so based on same scenario at the top you will be refilling every 6 mos. The paintball system will pay for itself in 3mos and then you will be spending a big order of magnitude more to keep the 88g system going.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

Jahn said:


> i use a full sized pressurized CO2 system on our 20 gallon high tank, and i'd say it's a low light setup here too, especially with floaters blocking light too. it never hurts having more CO2, unless of course you're gassing your fish! in fact, between low light, low CO2 and low ferts, I'd much rather see lower light and higher CO2 and ferts and let the light be the limiter - no real downside to that other than a restriction to low light plants.


thank you jahn, thats what i was thinking to an extent. i think due to ease of access i will be limited to low light plants anyway.



gus6464 said:


> From other members here with the tiny co2 systems you can get as much as 1 month to as little as a couple of days.
> 
> But let's look at it this way. I don't know how much you paid for the fluval co2 system so basing it on the amazon price of $60.
> 
> ...



Thank you gus. I did get it from amazon. Originally i was looking for the cheap/easy way out but when you put it this way it really doesn't make sense. i'm going to go ahead and get the aquatek and just return the fluval. it definitely makes more sense in the long run, especially if i decide to ever get a larger tank. After reading a little bit more on the fluval, the absence of a solenoid is also very displeasing. does the aquatek come with a diffuser/tubing? thanks again gus! 

now...hopefully someone will have some par data on this fluval led in the coming weeks.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

jbig said:


> Thank you gus. I did get it from amazon. Originally i was looking for the cheap/easy way out but when you put it this way it really doesn't make sense. i'm going to go ahead and get the aquatek and just return the fluval. it definitely makes more sense in the long run, especially if i decide to ever get a larger tank. After reading a little bit more on the fluval, the absence of a solenoid is also very displeasing. does the aquatek come with a diffuser/tubing? thanks again gus!
> 
> now...hopefully someone will have some par data on this fluval led in the coming weeks.


I don't remember if my regular CGA aquatek came with tubing but you can get that at home depot. As far as diffuser goes it does not come with one. You can buy a diffuser that doubles as a bubble counter for like $10 though.

Are you using an HOB or a canister filter?


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

gus6464 said:


> I don't remember if my regular CGA aquatek came with tubing but you can get that at home depot. As far as diffuser goes it does not come with one. You can buy a diffuser that doubles as a bubble counter for like $10 though.
> 
> Are you using an HOB or a canister filter?


I think i saw that online as well. HOB right now, placed in the back right corner of the tank. will surface agitation cause any issues? i read somewhere that it may cause the co2 to be less efficient/not dispersed thoroughly.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

So i tried cancelling the order i made for the fluval kit (same day i placed the order) so i could order the aquatek...i was a little too late even though the item hadn't shipped yet. amazon said i could refuse the package or return the item and when i went to return the item i discovered that amazon apparently does not take returns that contain hazardous materials. 

I called customer service, spoke with a rep, and the end result was a one time exception. They refunded me the full price and told me to dispose of the unwanted item properly...


dispose i will...dispose i will... 

I'll more than likely still buy the aquatek in a week's time or so. perhaps i'll use the fluval on my 8g evolve.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

jbig said:


> I think i saw that online as well. HOB right now, placed in the back right corner of the tank. will surface agitation cause any issues? i read somewhere that it may cause the co2 to be less efficient/not dispersed thoroughly.


Surface agitation is fine as long as it's not a ton. You want good flow in the tank though so that the CO2 bubbles can spread all over.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

would an aerator be good or bad in this case?


----------



## GeraldStringham (May 9, 2013)

I have some par data on the nano version of this light if anyone is interested I am going to make a little chart to show the par at different distances I will post tonight. Not sure if it will help with this light but they use similar LEDs if not the same ones.


----------



## isellcars (Mar 4, 2012)

According to Fluval if you want to use co2 you need two lights. And then they still don't guarantee the results. This is a response I received a couple days ago. So I bought T5HO I stead.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

isellcars said:


> According to Fluval if you want to use co2 you need two lights. And then they still don't guarantee the results. This is a response I received a couple days ago. So I bought T5HO I stead.


I've been reading around and have also heard a few people say they received the same information from fluval. Disappointing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Please*



GeraldStringham said:


> I have some par data on the nano version of this light if anyone is interested I am going to make a little chart to show the par at different distances I will post tonight. Not sure if it will help with this light but they use similar LEDs if not the same ones.


I would love to see some PAR data on the nano. I'm considering getting one for my 10g.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

I would also like to see this data!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Any updates on the PAR of the nano light?


----------



## GeraldStringham (May 9, 2013)

Sorry Dan just got a bit busy I don't have the chart but I do have par data. Directly below the light at 12" distance I am getting 45 par 6" to the left or the right of the actual light I am getting 20 par. However this light is really intended for a cube size tank and I have it over a fluval edge. I would not think this would be good for a regular 10 gallon tank because of the significant drop off to the sides of the light. Mine is mounted a good 4-6" over the surface of the water and the par still drops off quickly on the sides of the tank. I would think you would need two of these over a 10 gallon to get really good coverage throughout the tank. I think at that cost it just isn't worth it there are better options out there. However for anyone running a cube tank this is a great light.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info!! I was kind of stuck between this and the Finnex FugeRAY-R. I think I'll probably end up going with the FugeRAY-R or FugeRAY ultra slim.


----------



## GeraldStringham (May 9, 2013)

Another cheaper option would be a beamworks hi lumen light I just ran some par numbers on the 36" version and they are great looks like the light falls into the med-high lighting category at the price it is hard to beat. You can find them on aquatraders.com I love the lighting color as well especially compared to the fluval nano light it is much less yellow.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

GeraldStringham said:


> Sorry Dan just got a bit busy I don't have the chart but I do have par data. Directly below the light at 12" distance I am getting 45 par 6" to the left or the right of the actual light I am getting 20 par. However this light is really intended for a cube size tank and I have it over a fluval edge. I would not think this would be good for a regular 10 gallon tank because of the significant drop off to the sides of the light. Mine is mounted a good 4-6" over the surface of the water and the par still drops off quickly on the sides of the tank. I would think you would need two of these over a 10 gallon to get really good coverage throughout the tank. I think at that cost it just isn't worth it there are better options out there. However for anyone running a cube tank this is a great light.


Hmmm, still wondering how comparative the nano and the 24-34" are. Mine covers a good portion of my 20L. May be a few inches to the left and right of the tank that don't get optimal light...light is set at the surface with about 12-14" to the substrate.


----------



## GeraldStringham (May 9, 2013)

jbig said:


> Hmmm, still wondering how comparative the nano and the 24-34" are. Mine covers a good portion of my 20L. May be a few inches to the left and right of the tank that don't get optimal light...light is set at the surface with about 12-14" to the substrate.


Wish I had one to test, have you considered getting one of the cheap par meters offered by Hoppy? They are really a great tool to have if you plan to be in this hobby for a while. I know I have spent $50 or more on planted tank stuff I never even use.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

GeraldStringham said:


> Wish I had one to test, have you considered getting one of the cheap par meters offered by Hoppy? They are really a great tool to have if you plan to be in this hobby for a while. I know I have spent $50 or more on planted tank stuff I never even use.


 
hmm i may consider that next paycheck. 

thanks for the info gerald!


----------



## Brandon_K (Dec 12, 2011)

Eeyore said:


> From what I have gathered around the net, they are not all that bright and would be considered very low light on most tanks.


Just to add a small point of a data; 

I have a 35w 36" Fluval Aquaticlife & Plant on my 29g (yes, it hangs off 3" on each side), sitting next to a 36" Coralife 96w PC and the LED absolutely washes out the PC. You can turn the Coralife off and on while the LED is on and not see much of a change, except a little bit of color shift.

Unfortunately, I don't have a T5 setup to test it against. It looks like I'll be able to get my hands on a PAR meter in the next two or three weeks, so maybe I can get some numbers out before Fluval does.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

Brandon_K said:


> Just to add a small point of a data;
> 
> I have a 35w 36" Fluval Aquaticlife & Plant on my 29g (yes, it hangs off 3" on each side), sitting next to a 36" Coralife 96w PC and the LED absolutely washes out the PC. You can turn the Coralife off and on while the LED is on and not see much of a change, except a little bit of color shift.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a T5 setup to test it against. It looks like I'll be able to get my hands on a PAR meter in the next two or three weeks, so maybe I can get some numbers out before Fluval does.


 
If you do happen to get that PAR meter keep me in mind for the data! that would be awesome. thanks for the input Brandon


----------

